# Banana Buckeye



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Banana Buckeye @ 57 days. Extreme sour aroma from this gal.

OrgnKid Banana O.G. x Buckeye Purple 

View attachment SAM_1084.jpg


View attachment SAM_1081.jpg


View attachment SAM_1085.jpg


View attachment SAM_1086.jpg


View attachment SAM_1087.jpg


View attachment SAM_1088.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2014)

Banana Dank?  I don't know how I feel about that?   Looks good though.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol Hammy, it is sure yellow/gold isn't it.... Very nice.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Banana Dank?  I don't know how I feel about that?   Looks good though.


Ohhh I got a chuckle from that.


Rosebud said:


> Lol Hammy, it is sure yellow/gold isn't it.... Very nice.



Thanx Rose!:smoke1:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep, looks great! :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2014)

i just did a search on buckeye seeds and found a link to green thumb girls. mel from melvanetics must be mother natures sister or something. jeez those plants look beautiful. between what you post and the smattering of pics i find on the whirl wind intraweb, i'd say i need to try to get some of her seeds. thanks for sharing aluminum...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yep, looks great! :aok:


Thanks again Doc!


oldfogey8 said:


> i just did a search on buckeye seeds and found a link to green thumb girls. mel from melvanetics must be mother natures sister or something. jeez those plants look beautiful. between what you post and the smattering of pics i find on the whirl wind intraweb, i'd say i need to try to get some of her seeds. thanks for sharing aluminum...



Mel has definitely made some great crosses here! When they come back around you're gunna have to be quick on the clickin lol.

Happy to share bud. Harvest pics will be coming shortly


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

great pics of some beautiful buds.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice...now you need to fill us in on smells!!!!


----------



## MR1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I was just thinking TOA, I wonder if it tastes like bananas too.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jun 30, 2015)

wow, that looks so pretty....


----------

